# When We Forget The 'Word Of God'



## Sardara123 (Feb 19, 2008)

In Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Guru Ji describes how Bhagti needed to be done.

Internally we have to surrender our ego to the Pure Self.
100% of our body, mind and intellect have to get involved in this process.
Has to go above the three qualities of Maya.

Two terms - Manmukh and Gurmukh, are used in Gurbani very frequently. Guru Ji describes the aspects of both to make us aware of where we stand.

The following Shabad tells us what happens when we forget Gurbani and become Manmukh. We need to stay linked with bani all the time, we need to understand the value of the devotional worship. His Name can also be chanted with His Grace only. 


English Translatons:
Dhanaasaree, First Mehl:
My soul burns, over and over again.
Burning and burning, it is ruined, and it falls into evil.
That body, which forgets the Word of the Guru's Bani,
cries out in pain, like a chronic patient. ||1||
To speak too much and babble is useless.
Even without our speaking, He knows everything. ||1||Pause||
He created our ears, eyes and nose.
He gave us our tongue to speak so fluently.
He preserved the mind in the fire of the womb;
at His Command, the wind blows everywhere. ||2||
These worldly attachments, loves and pleasurable tastes,
all are just black stains.
One who departs, with these black stains of sin on his face
shall find no place to sit in the Court of the Lord. ||3||
By Your Grace, we chant Your Name.
Becoming attached to it, one is saved; there is no other way.
Even if one is drowning, still, he may be saved.
O Nanak, the True Lord is the Giver of all. ||4||3||5||
Source: SikhiToTheMax


Punjabi Translation:

ਅਰਥ: (ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆਂ) ਜਿੰਦ ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਦੁਖੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਦੁਖੀ ਹੋ ਹੋ ਕੇ (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ) ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਖ਼ੁਆਰ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ (ਭਾਵ, ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਭੁੱਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਦਾ ਇਉਂ ਵਿਲਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਕੋੜ੍ਹ ਦੇ ਰੋਗ ਵਾਲਾ ਬੰਦਾ।੧।
(ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਾਲੀ ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਹੇੜੇ ਹੋਏ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਹੀ) ਬਹੁਤੇ ਗਿਲੇ ਕਰੀ ਜਾਣੇ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਬੋਲ-ਬੁਲਾਰਾ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਾਡੇ ਗਿਲੇ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੀ (ਸਾਡੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦਾ) ਸਾਰਾ ਕਾਰਣ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
(ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ) ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਕੰਨ ਦਿੱਤੇ, ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦਿੱਤੀਆਂ, ਨੱਕ ਦਿੱਤਾ; ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਜੀਭ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਜੋ ਛੇਤੀ ਛੇਤੀ ਬੋਲਦੀ ਹੈ; ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਨਿੱਘ ਪਾ ਕੇ ਜਿੰਦ (ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ) ਟਿਕਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ; (ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਕਲਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ) ਸੁਆਸ ਚੱਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ (ਤੁਰ ਫਿਰ ਕੇ) ਬੋਲ ਚਾਲ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।
ਜਿਤਨਾ ਭੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਹੈ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਹੈ ਰਸਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਦ ਹਨ, ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਾਲਖ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਾਗ਼ ਹੀ ਲਾਂਦੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਸੁੰਞਾ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਫਸ ਕੇ) ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਾਗ਼ ਆਪਣੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਤੇ ਲਾ ਕੇ (ਇਥੋਂ) ਚੱਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੈਠਣ ਲਈ ਥਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦੀ।੩।
(ਪਰ, ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਭੀ ਕੀਹ ਵੱਸ?) ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ (ਦਾ ਗੁਣ) ਤੇਰੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਲੱਗ ਕੇ (ਮੋਹ ਤੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣ ਲਈ) ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਥਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਨਿਰਾਸਤਾ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ) ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਡੁੱਬਦਾ ਭੀ ਹੈ (ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਇਤਨਾ ਦਿਆਲ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ (ਕਿਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਰਵਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੱਖਦਾ)।੪।੩।੫।


source: gurugranthdarpan



Gurbani Shabad: 

*DnwsrI mhlw 1 ]*
*jIau qpqu hY bwro bwr ]*
*qip qip KpY bhuqu bykwr ]*
*jY qin bwxI ivsir jwie ]*
*ijau pkw rogI ivllwie ]1]*
*bhuqw bolxu JKxu hoie ]*
*ivxu boly jwxY sBu soie ]1] rhwau ]*
*ijin kn kIqy AKI nwku ]*
*ijin ijhvw idqI boly qwqu ]*
*ijin mnu rwiKAw AgnI pwie ]*
*vwjY pvxu AwKY sB jwie ]2]*
*jyqw mohu prIiq suAwd ]*
*sBw kwlK dwgw dwg ]*
*dwg dos muih cilAw lwie ]*
*drgh bYsx nwhI jwie ]3]*
*krim imlY AwKxu qyrw nwau ]*
*ijqu lig qrxw horu nhI Qwau ]*
*jy ko fUbY iPir hovY swr ]*
*nwnk swcw srb dwqwr ]4]3]5]*


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Gurbani, 'the Word of Guru' is priceless, it is the light that illuminates the whole world. A gurmukh(God-Oriented) with his her faith in 'Gur shabad Gurbani' is saved from the Jaal of Maya.

Everything is God Himself. He is Maya and He is the Guru and He is Bani Himself. Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani, Bani Nirankeer Hai. He has given us everything, He is permeating in all. And He is telling us through Gurbani what we should be doing, what should be our purpose of life.

In the Following Shabad Guru Ji tells us that without Shabad there is no liberation:


English Translaton:

Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
Emotional attachment to Maya is created by my God; He Himself misleads us through illusion and doubt.
The self-willed manmukhs perform their actions, but they do not understand; they waste away their lives in vain.
Gurbani is the Light to illuminate this world; by His Grace, it comes to abide within the mind. ||1||
O mind, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and find peace.
Praising the Perfect Guru, you shall easily meet with that God. ||1||Pause||
Doubt departs, and fear runs away, when you focus your consciousness on the Lord's Feet.
The Gurmukh practices the Shabad, and the Lord comes to dwell within the mind.
In the mansion of the home within the self, we merge in Truth, and the Messenger of Death cannot devour us. ||2||
Naam Dayv the printer, and Kabeer the weaver, obtained salvation through the Perfect Guru.
Those who know God and recognize His Shabad lose their ego and class consciousness.
Their Banis are sung by the angelic beings, and no one can erase them, O Siblings of Destiny! ||3||
The demon's son Prahlaad had not read about religious rituals or ceremonies, austerity or self-discipline; he did not know the love of duality.
Upon meeting with the True Guru, he became pure; night and day, he chanted the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
He read only of the One and he understood only the One Name; he knew no other at all. ||4||
The followers of the six different life-styles and world-views, the Yogis and the Sanyaasees have gone astray in doubt without the Guru.
If they serve the True Guru, they find the state of salvation; they enshrine the Dear Lord within their minds.
They focus their consciousness on the True Bani, and their comings and goings in reincarnation are over. ||5||
The Pandits, the religious scholars, read and argue and stir up controversies, but without the Guru, they are deluded by doubt.
They wander around the cycle of 8.4 million reincarnations; without the Shabad, they do not attain liberation.
But when they remember the Name, then they attain the state of salvation, when the True Guru unites them in Union. ||6||
In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, the Name of the Lord wells up, when the True Guru unites us in His Sublime Love.
I offer my mind and body, and I renounce my selfishness and conceit; I walk in Harmony with the Will of the True Guru.
I am forever a sacrifice to my Guru, who has attached my consciousness to the Lord. ||7||
He alone is a Brahmin, who knows the Lord Brahma, and is attuned to the Love of the Lord.
God is close at hand; He dwells deep within the hearts of all. How rare are those who, as Gurmukh, know Him.
O Nanak, through the Naam, greatness is obtained; through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, He is realized. ||8||5||22||
source: SikhiToTheMax



Punjabi Translation:


ArQ:- myry pRBU ny (Awp hI) mwieAw dw moh pYdw kIqw hY, auh Awp hI (jIvW ƒ mwieAw dI) Btkxw ivc pw ky kurwhy pw dyNdw hY [ (aus Btkxw ivc pey hoey) Awpxy mn dy ip`Cy qurn vwly mnu`K (im`Qy hoey Dwrimk) kMm krdy rihMdy hn, qy (ieh) nhIN smJdy (ik AsI kurwhy pey hoey hW) [ (jyhVw BI mnu`K Awpxy mn dy ip`Cy qur ky mwieAw dy moh ivc PisAw rihMdw hY, auh Awpxw) jnm ivArQ gvWdw hY [
siqgurU dI bwxI ies jgq ivc (jIvn dy rsqy ivc) cwnx (krdI) hY [ ieh bwxI (prmwqmw dI) imhr nwl (hI) mnu`K dy mn ivc Aw v`sdI hY [1[
hy myry mn! prmwqmw dw nwm jp, (nwm jpx nwl hI) Awqmk Awnµd imldw hY [ (ismrn dI dwiq gurU qoN imldI hY, ies vwsqy) pUry gurU ƒ DMn DMn AwKxw cwhIdw hY [ gurU dI srn ipAW mnu`K Awqmk Afolqw ivc (itkdw hY, qy mnu`K ƒ) auh prmwqmw iml pYNdw hY [1[rhwau[
(gurU dI rwhIN) prmwqmw dy crnW ivc ic`q joV ky (mn dI) Btkxw dUr ho jWdI hY, (hryk iksm dw) fr n`s jWdw hY [ gurU dI srn pY ky gurU dw Sbd kmwxw cwhIdw hY Bwv, Sbd Anuswr jIvn ibqwxw cwhIdw hY, ies qrHW) prmwqmw mn ivc Aw v`sdw hY, AMqr Awqmy itk jweIdw hY, pRBU-crnW ivc sdw-iQr prmwqmw ivc lIn rih skIdw hY, qy Awqmk mOq (suc`jy jIvn ƒ) Kw nhIN skdI [2[
(vyKo) nwm dyv (jwiq dw) CINbw (sI) kbIr julwhw (sI, auhnW ny) pUry gurU qoN au~cI Awqmk AvsQw hwsl kIqI, auh prmwqmw dy nwl sWJ pwx vwly bx gey, auhnW pRBU dI is&iq-swlwh nwl fUMGI sWJ pw leI, (qy ies qrHW auhnW Awpxy AMdroN) haumY dw bI nws kr id`qw [ hy BweI! (hux) dyvqy qy mnu`K auhnW dI (aucwrI hoeI) bwxI gWdy hn, koeI bMdw (auhnW ƒ imlI hoeI ies ie`zq ƒ) imtw nhIN skdw [3[
(hrnwKS) dYNq dw pu`qr (Bgq pRihlwd im`Qy hoey) Dwrimk krmW qy ieMdRIAW &shy;ƒ v`s krn dIAW jugqIAW d`sx vwlIAW koeI pusqkW nhIN sI pVHdw, auh pRBU ibnw iksy hor (dyvqy Awidk) nwl ipAwr (&shy;krnw) nhIN sI jwxdw [ pUrw gurU imlx (dI brkiq) nwl auh piv`qR (jIvn vwlw) ho igAw, hr vyly prmwqmw dw nwm jpx l`g ipAw [ auh iek (prmwqmw) dI is&iq-swlwh pVHdw sI, iek prmwqmw dw nwm hI smJdw sI, pRBU qoN ibnw iksy hor ƒ (pRBU vrgw) nhIN sI jwxdw [4[
jogI (hox) sMinAwsI (hox, ieh swry hI) Cy ByKW dy swD gurU dI srn qoN ibnw mwieAw dI Btkxw ivc pY ky kurwhy pey rihMdy hn [ jdoN (ieh) gurU dI srn pYNdy hn, qdoN prmwqmw dw nwm Awpxy mn ivc vsw ky ayu~cI Awqmk AvsQw qy (shI) jIvn-jugiq pRwpq krdy hn [
ijs mnu`K dw ic`q sdw-iQr pRBU dI is&iq-swlwh dI bwxI nwl prcdw hY, auh Awpxw jnm mrn dw gyV mukw lYNdw hY [5[
pMifq (lok SwsqR Awidk) pVH pVH ky (inrI) crcw (hI) krdy suxdy hn, (auh BI) gurU dI srn qoN ibnw mwieAw dI Btkxw ivc pY ky kurwhy pey rihMdy hn [ (koeI BI mnu`K) gurU dy Sbd qoN ibnw (mwieAw dy moh qoN) ^lwsI hwsl nhIN kr skdw, (gurU dI srn qoN ibnw) cOrwsI l`K jUnW dw gyV bixAw rihMdw hY [ jdoN gurU (mnu`K ƒ) pRBU dy crnW ivc joVdw hY, jdoN auh pRBU dw nwm ismrdw hY, qdoN auh au~cI Awqmk AvsQw hwsl kr lYNdw hY [6[
jdoN (mnu`K ƒ) ipAwr nwl gurU imldw hY (gurU dI ikrpw nwl) sqsMg ivc rih ky mnu`K dy AMdr prmwqmw dw nwm prgt huMdw hY [ (myrI iehI Ardws hY ik) mYN Awpxw mn Awpxw qn (gurU dy) hvwly kr idAW, mYN (gurU dy A`gy) Awpxw Awpw-Bwv gvw idAW, qy mYN gurU dy pRym ivc jIvn guzwrW [ jyhVy gurU prmwqmw dy nwl myrw ic`q joV dyNdw hY, mYN Awpxy aus gurU qoN sdw sdky jWdw hW [7[
(au~cI jwiq dw mwx ivArQ hY) auhI bRwhmx hY, jyhVw bRhm (pRBU) ƒ pCwxdw hY, jyhVw pRBU dy pRym ivc pRBU nwl rMigAw rihMdw hY [ (jwiq dw koeI iBMn-Byd nhIN) pRBU sB srIrW ivc sB jIvW dy nyVy v`sdw hY [ pr ieh g`l koeI ivrlw smJdw hY, jo gurU dI srn pey [
hy nwnk! gurU dy Sbd ivc juiVAW pRBU nwl jwx-pCwx pYNdI hY, pRBU dw nwm imldw hY qy (lok prlok ivc) Awdr imldw hY [8[5[22[

source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0067.html


Shabad Gurbani:

*isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]*
*mwieAw mohu myrY pRiB kInw Awpy Brim Bulwey ]*
*mnmuiK krm krih nhI bUJih ibrQw jnmu gvwey ]*
*gurbwxI iesu jg mih cwnxu krim vsY min Awey ]1]*
*mn ry nwmu jphu suKu hoie ]*
*guru pUrw swlwhIAY shij imlY pRBu soie ]1] rhwau ]*
*Brmu gieAw Bau BwigAw hir crxI icqu lwie ]*
*gurmuiK sbdu kmweIAY hir vsY min Awie ]*
*Gir mhil sic smweIAY jmkwlu n skY Kwie ]2]*
*nwmw CIbw kbIru juolwhw pUry gur qy giq pweI ]*
*bRhm ky byqy sbdu pCwxih haumY jwiq gvweI ]*
*suir nr iqn kI bwxI gwvih koie n mytY BweI ]3]*
*dYq puqu krm Drm ikCu sMjm n pVY dUjw Bwau n jwxY ]*
*siqguru ByitAY inrmlu hoAw Anidnu nwmu vKwxY ]*
*eyko pVY eyko nwau bUJY dUjw Avru n jwxY ]4]*
*Ktu drsn jogI sMinAwsI ibnu gur Brim Bulwey ]*
*siqguru syvih qw giq imiq pwvih hir jIau mMin vswey ]*
*scI bwxI isau icqu lwgY Awvxu jwxu rhwey ]5]*
*pMifq piV piV vwdu vKwxih ibnu gur Brim Bulwey ]*
*lK caurwsIh Pyru pieAw ibnu sbdY mukiq n pwey ]*
*jw nwau cyqY qw giq pwey jw siqguru myil imlwey ]6]*
*sqsMgiq mih nwmu hir aupjY jw siqguru imlY suBwey ]*
*mnu qnu ArpI Awpu gvweI clw siqgur Bwey ]*
*sd bilhwrI gur Apuny ivthu ij hir syqI icqu lwey ]7]*
*so bRwhmxu bRhmu jo ibMdy hir syqI rMig rwqw ]*
*pRBu inkit vsY sBnw Gt AMqir gurmuiK ivrlY jwqw ]*
*nwnk nwmu imlY vifAweI gur kY sbid pCwqw ]8]5]22]*


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bani, God's Word, Praise of God, Naam, Shabad, Gurbani, Satguru, Parmatma, Guru, Hari, Waheguru, our Lord,Gurmantra, Truth, and more-- all these terms are used for the same- God. 

Following post(from another thread) reflects the effect of forgetting our Lord, God.




			
				 AmbarDhara said:
			
		

> Since Bani and Naam are the same. Today I am going to share the following words of Guru Ji with those who are interested in Gurbani. Here Guru Ji talks about the effect of forgetting the Naam.
> 
> 
> Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
> ...


 
Bani from ang # 186, let us read the whole Shabad.

English Translation for the whole Shabad:

Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
I was scared, scared to death, when I thought that He was far away.
But my fear was removed, when I saw that He is pervading everywhere. ||1||
I am a sacrifice to my True Guru.
He shall not abandon me; He shall surely carry me across. ||1||Pause||
Pain, disease and sorrow come when one forgets the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
Eternal bliss comes when one sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||2||
Do not say that anyone is good or bad.
Renounce your arrogant pride, and grasp the Feet of the Lord. ||3||
Says Nanak, remember the GurMantra;
you shall find peace at the True Court. ||4||32||101||
source: SikhiToTheMax




Punjabi Translation:

ArQ:- mYN Awpxy gurU qoN kurbwn jWdw hW, auh (du`K rog sog Awidk dy smuMdr ivc swƒ fubidAW ƒ) C`f ky nhIN jWdw, auh (ies smuMdr ivcoN) zrUr pwr lµGWdw hY [1[rhwau[
ijqnw icr AsI ieh smJdy hW ik prmwqmw ikqy dUr v`sdw hY, auqnw icr (dunIAw dy du`K rog i&krW qoN) shm shm ky Awqmk mOqy mrdy rihMdy hW [ jdoN aus ƒ (swry sMswr ivc z`ry z`ry ivc) ivAwpk vyK ilAw, (ausy vyly dunIAw dy du`K AwidkW dw) fr mu`k igAw [1[
(hy BweI! dunIAw dw) du`K rog i&kr (qdoN hI ivAwpdw) hY jdoN prmwqmw dw nwm Bu`l jWdw hY [ jdoN prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh dy gIq gwvIey qdoN (mn ivc) sdw Awnµd bixAw rihMdw hY [2[
(hy BweI!) nwh iksy dI inMdw krnI cwhIdI hY nwh iksy dI ^uSwmd [ (dunIAw dw) mwx iqAwg ky prmwqmw dy crn (ihrdy ivc) itkw lYxy cwhIdy hn [3[
hy nwnk! AwK—(hy BweI!) gurU dw aupdyS Awpxy ic`q ivc pRo r`K, sdw kwiem rihx vwly prmwqmw dI drgwh ivc Awnµd mwxyNgw [4[32[101[
source: PAGE 186 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).


Shabad Gurbani:

*gauVI mhlw 5 ]*
*fir fir mrqy jb jwnIAY dUir ]*
*fru cUkw dyiKAw BrpUir ]1]*
*siqgur Apuny kau bilhwrY ]*
*Coif n jweI srpr qwrY ]1] rhwau ]*
*dUKu rogu sogu ibsrY jb nwmu ]*
*sdw Anµdu jw hir gux gwmu ]2]*
*burw Blw koeI n khIjY ]*
*Coif mwnu hir crn ghIjY ]3]*
*khu nwnk gur mMqRü icqwir ]*
*suKu pwvih swcY drbwir ]4]32]101]*


Bani from Ang # 225, let us read the whole Shabad.

English Translation of the whole Shabad:
Gauree, First Mehl:
Those who serve the One Lord, do not know any other.
They abandon the bitter worldly conflicts.
Through love and truth, they meet the Truest of the True. ||1||
Such are the humble devotees of the Lord.
They sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and their pollution is washed away. ||1||Pause||
The heart-lotus of the entire universe is upside-down.
The fire of evil-mindedness is burning up the world.
They alone are saved, who contemplate the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||2||
The bumble bee, the moth, the elephant, the fish
and the deer - all suffer for their actions, and die.
Trapped by desire, they cannot see reality. ||3||
The lover of women is obsessed with sex.
All the wicked are ruined by their anger.
Honor and good sense are lost, when one forgets the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||
The self-willed manmukh is lured by another man's wife.
The noose is around his neck, and he is entangled in petty conflicts.
The Gurmukh is emancipated, singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||5||
The lonely widow gives her body to a stranger;
she allows her mind to be controlled by others for lust or money
, but without her husband, she is never satisfied. ||6||
You may read, recite and study the scriptures, the Simritees, Vedas and Puraanas;
but without being imbued with the Lord's essence, the mind wanders endlessly. ||7||
As the rainbird thirsts longingly for the drop of rain,
and as the fish delights in the water,
Nanak is satisfied by the sublime essence of the Lord. ||8||11||
Source: SikhiToTheMax



Punjabi Translation:
prmwqmw dw Bgq prmwqmw dw syvk ies qrHW dw huMdw hY, auh prmwqmw dy gux gw ky (aus dy crnW ivc) imldw hY qy (Awpxy mn dI ivkwrW dI) mYl Do lYNdw hY [1[rhwau[
hy BweI! prmwqmw dw Bgq iek prmwqmw dI syvw (BgqI) krdw hY, iksy hor ƒ (prmwqmw dy brwbr dw) nhIN smJdw [ sMswr dy rog (pYdw krn vwly BogW) ƒ auh kOVy jwx ky iqAwg dyNdw hY [ (prmwqmw dy) pRym ivc juV ky auh sdw-iQr prmwqmw (dy crnW) ivc iml jWdw hY, auh sdw-iQr pRBU dw rUp ho jWdw hY [1[
swry jgq (dy jIvW) dw ihrdw-kvl (prmwqmw dy ismrn vloN) aulitAw hoieAw hY, ies BYVI koJI miq dI A`g sMswr (dy jIvW dy Awqmk jIvn) ƒ cMgI qrHW swV rhI hY [ (ies A`g ivcoN) auhI mnu`K bcdw hY jyhVw gurU dy Sbd ƒ ivcwrdw hY [2[
BOrw, pqMg, hwQI Aqy hrn—hryk Awpo Awpxw kIqw pw ky mr jWdw hY [ (iesy qrHW durmiq dw mwirAw mnu`K) iqRSnw ivc Ps ky Awpxy Asly (prmwqmw) ƒ nhIN vyKdw (qy Awqmk mOqy mrdw hY) [3[
(durmiq dy ADIn ho ky) iesqRI dw pRymI mnu`K sdw kwm-vwsnw hI icqvdw hY [ (iPr) k®oD swry ivkwrIAW (dy Awqmk jIvn) ƒ qbwh krdw hY [ Ajyhy mnu`K pRBU dw nwm Bulw ky AwpxI ie`zq qy Akl gvw lYNdy hn [4[
Awpxy mn dw murId mnu`K prwey Gr ivc Awpxy icq ƒ fulWdw hY (nqIjw ieh inkldw hY ik ivkwrW dy) jMjwl ivc auh Psdw hY qy aus dy gl ivc ivkwrW dI PwhI (p`kI huMdI jWdI hY) [ jyhVw mnu`K gurU dy d`sy rsqy auqy qurdw hY, auh prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh kr ky ies jMjwl ivcoN bc inkldw hY [5[
ijvyN ivDvw Awpxw srIr prwey mnu`K dy hvwly krdI hY, kwm-vwsnw ivc (Ps ky) pYsy (dy lwlc) ivc (Ps ky) auh Awpxw mn (BI) prwey mnu`K dy v`s ivc krdI hY, pr pqI qoN ibnw aus ƒ kdI BI SWqI nsIb nhIN ho skdI (iqvyN Ksm-pRBU ƒ Bulwx vwlI jIv-iesqRI Awpxw Awp ivkwrW dy ADIn krdI hY, pr pqI-pRBU qoN ibnw Awqmk suK kdy nhIN iml skdw) [6[
(ivdvwn pMifq) vyd purwx isMimRqIAW Awidk Drm pusqkW muV muV pVHdw hY, auhnW dI (kwiv-) rcnw muV muV suxdw hY, pr ijqnw icr aus dw mn prmwqmw dy nwm-rs dw rsIAw nhIN bxdw, auqnw icr (mwieAw dy h`QW qy hI) nwc krdw hY [7[
ijvyN ppIhy dw (vrKw-) jl nwl pRym hY, (vrKw-) jl dI aus ƒ ipAws hY, ijvyN m`CI pwxI ivc bVI pRsMn rihMdI hY, iqvyN, hy nwnk! prmwqmw dw Bgq prmwqmw dw nwm-rs pI ky iqRpq ho jWdw hY [8[11[
source: PAGE 225 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).


Shabad Gurbani:

*gauVI mhlw 1 ]*
*syvw eyk n jwnis Avry ]*
*prpMc ibAwiD iqAwgY kvry ]*
*Bwie imlY scu swcY scu ry ]1]*
*AYsw rwm Bgqu jnu hoeI ]*
*hir gux gwie imlY mlu DoeI ]1] rhwau ]*
*aUNDo kvlu sgl sMswrY ]*
*durmiq Agin jgq prjwrY ]*
*so aubrY gur sbdu bIcwrY ]2]*
*iBRMg pqMgu kuMcru Aru mInw ]*
*imrgu mrY sih Apunw kInw ]*
*iqRsnw rwic qqu nhI bInw ]3]*
*kwmu icqY kwmix ihqkwrI ]*
*k®oDu ibnwsY sgl ivkwrI ]*
*piq miq Kovih nwmu ivswrI ]4]*
*pr Gir cIqu mnmuiK folwie ]*
*gil jyvrI DMDY lptwie ]*
*gurmuiK CUtis hir gux gwie ]5]*
*ijau qnu ibDvw pr kau dyeI ]*
*kwim dwim icqu pr vis syeI ]*
*ibnu ipr iqRpiq n kbhUM hoeI ]6]*
*piV piV poQI isMimRiq pwTw ] byd purwx pVY suix Qwtw ]*
*ibnu rs rwqy mnu bhu nwtw ]7]*
*ijau cwiqRk jl pRym ipAwsw ]*
*ijau mInw jl mwih aulwsw ]*
*nwnk hir rsu pI iqRpqwsw ]8]11]*


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Following Shabad(from another thread) tells us  a lot again about the sufferings resulted from the act of forgetting Him.

​


			
				aad0002 said:
			
		

> What happens when we forget? We suffer the pain of false consciousness when we forget that which we knew and when we forget that which was given to us. The shabad is very clear. No explanation is needed. ​
> ਰੇ ਨਰ ਗਰਭ ਕੁੰਡਲ ਜਬ ਆਛਤ ਉਰਧ ਧਿਆਨ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗਾ ॥
> rae nar garabh kunddal jab aashhath ouradhh dhhiaan liv laagaa ||
> O man, when you were coiled in the cradle of the womb, upside-down, you were absorbed in meditation.
> ...


​​​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 20, 2008)

* ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਨ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਸੋ ਹਰਿਆ ਹੋਵੈ ਜੰਤੁ ॥੩॥
 dhin rain jis n visarai so hariaa hovai janth ||3||
 One who does not forget Him, day and night, is continually rejuvenated. ||3||* _*

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 137
*_​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Without Naam, the world is gone crazy, Guru Ji describes:

English Translation:
Shalok, Third Mehl:
The love of Maya is enticing; without teeth, it has eaten up the world.
The self-willed manmukhs are eaten away, while the Gurmukhs are saved; they focus their consciousness on the True Name.
Without the Name, the world wanders around insane; the Gurmukhs come to see this.
Involved in worldly affairs, he wastes his life in vain; the peace-giving Lord does not come to abide in his mind.
O Nanak, they alone obtain the Name, who have such pre-ordained destiny. ||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation: 
ਅਰਥ: ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਅਪਣੱਤ (ਭਾਵ, ਇਹ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਕਿ ਏਹ ਸ਼ੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਧਨ ਮੇਰਾ ਹੈ,) ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਮੋਹਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਨੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਬਿਨਾਂ ਦੰਦਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਖਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਸਮੂਲਚਾ ਹੀ ਨਿਗਲ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ), ਮਨਮੁਖ (ਇਸ 'ਮਮਤਾ' ਵਿਚ) ਗ੍ਰਸੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ, ਤੇ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਚਿੱਤ ਜੋੜਿਆ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਬਚ ਗਏ ਹਨ।
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਨਮੁਖ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਇਹ ਦਿੱਸ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਮਲਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਭਟਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਕਜ਼ੀਏ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾ ਜਨਮ ਨਿਸਫਲ ਗਵਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਵਸਾਉਂਦਾ।
(ਪਰ) ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਨਾਮ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਮੁੱਢ ਤੋਂ (ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ) (ਸੰਸਕਾਰ-ਰੂਪ ਲੇਖ) ਉੱਕਰ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।੧।
source: PAGE 643 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Gurbani Shabad:
*sloku mÚ 3 ]*
*mwieAw mmqw mohxI ijin ivxu dMqw jgu KwieAw ]*
*mnmuK KwDy gurmuiK aubry ijnI sic nwim icqu lwieAw ]*
*ibnu nwvY jgu kmlw iPrY gurmuiK ndrI AwieAw ]*
*DMDw kriqAw inhPlu jnmu gvwieAw suKdwqw min n vswieAw ]*
*nwnk nwmu iqnw kau imilAw ijn kau Duir iliK pwieAw ]1]*


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great is He Himself, Great are His Gifts, Let us try not to Forget Him ever .

Guru Ji says:
English Translation(source: SikhiToTheMax):
Aasaa, First Mehl:
Chanting it, I live; forgetting it, I die.
It is so difficult to chant the True Name.
If someone feels hunger for the True Name,
that hunger shall consume his pain. ||1||
How can I forget Him, O my mother?
True is the Master, True is His Name. ||1||Pause||
Trying to describe even an iota of the Greatness of the True Name,
people have grown weary, but they have not been able to evaluate it.
Even if everyone were to gather together and speak of Him,
He would not become any greater or any lesser. ||2||
That Lord does not die; there is no reason to mourn.
He continues to give, and His Provisions never run short.
This Virtue is His alone; there is no other like Him.
There never has been, and there never will be. ||3||
As Great as You Yourself are, O Lord, so Great are Your Gifts.
The One who created the day also created the night.
Those who forget their Lord and Master are vile and despicable.
O Nanak, without the Name, they are wretched outcasts. ||4||3||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):
(ijauN ijauN) mYN (prmwqmw dw) nwm ismrdw hW, iqauN iqauN myry AMdr Awqmk jIvn pYdw huMdw hY [ (pr jdoN mYnUµ pRBU dw nwm) Bu`l jWdw hY, myrI Awqmk mOq ho jWdI hY [ (ieh pqw huMidAW BI) sdw kwiem-rihx vwly prmwqmw dw nwm ismrnw AOKw (kMm jwpdw hY) [ (ijs mnu`K dy AMdr) sdw-iQr pRBU dw nwm ismrn dI qWG pYdw ho jWdI hY, aus qWG dI brkiq nwl (hir-nwm-Bojn) Kw ky aus dy swry du`K dUr ho jWdy hn [1[
hy myrI mW! (Ardws kr ik) auh prmwqmw mYnUµ kdy BI nwh Bu`ly [ ijauN ijauN aus sdw kwiem rihx vwly pRBU dw nwm ismrIey, iqauN iqauN auh sdw kwiem rihx vwlw mwlk (mn ivc Aw v`sdw hY) [1[rhwau[
sdw kwiem rihx vwly pRBU dy nwm dI rqw ijqnI BI mihmw ibAwn kr ky (swry jIv) Q`k gey hn (ibAwn nhIN kr skdy) [ koeI BI nhIN d`s sikAw ik prmwqmw dy brwbr dI ikhVI hsqI hY [ jy (jgq dy) swry hI jIv rl ky (pRBU dI vifAweI) ibAwn krn dw jqn krn, qW auh pRBU (Awpxy Asly nwloN) v`fw nhIN ho jWdw (qy, jy koeI BI aus dI vifAweI nwh kry), qW auh (A`gy nwloN) G`t nhIN jWdw [ (aus nUµ AwpxI soBw dw lwlc nhIN) [2[
auh pRBU kdy mrdw nhIN, nwh hI (aus dI ^wqr) sog huMdw hY [ auh sdw (jIvW nUµ irzk idMdw hY, aus dIAW id`qIAW dwqW dw vrqxw kdy mu`kdw nhIN (aus dIAW dwqW vrqx nwl kdy mukdIAW nhIN) [ aus dI v`fI ^UbI ieh hY ik koeI hor aus vrgw nhIN hY, (aus vrgw Ajy qk) nwh koeI hoieAw hY, nwh kdy hovygw [3[
(hy pRBU!) ijqnw byAMq qUM Awp hYN auqnI byAMq qyrI b^SS [ (qUM AYsw hYN) ijs ny idn bxwieAw hY qy rwq bxweI hY [
hy nwnk! auh bMdy nIvyN jIvn vwly bx jWdy hn, jo (Aijhy) Ksm-pRBU nUµ Bulw dyNdy hn [ nwm qoN KuMJy hoey jIv (hI) nIc hn [4[3[
source: PAGE 9 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

*Guru Shabad:*
*Awsw mhlw 1 ]*
*AwKw jIvw ivsrY mir jwau ]*
*AwKix AauKw swcw nwau ]*
*swcy nwm kI lwgY BUK ]*
*auqu BUKY Kwie clIAih dUK ]1]*
*so ikau ivsrY myrI mwie ]*
*swcw swihbu swcY nwie ]1] rhwau ]*
*swcy nwm kI iqlu vifAweI ]*
*AwiK Qky kImiq nhI pweI ]*
*jy siB imil kY AwKx pwih ]*
*vfw n hovY Gwit n jwie ]2]*
*nw Ehu mrY n hovY sogu ]*
*dydw rhY n cUkY Bogu ]*
*guxu eyho horu nwhI koie ]*
*nw ko hoAw nw ko hoie ]3]*
*jyvfu Awip qyvf qyrI dwiq ]*
*ijin idnu kir kY kIqI rwiq ]*
*Ksmu ivswrih qy kmjwiq ]*
*nwnk nwvY bwJu snwiq ]4]3]*


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 29, 2008)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji Maharaj tells us- we become outcast by forgetting His name( so not by birth, but by forgetting Dear Waheguru we become Outcast):


Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI

ANG 10​ 
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਖਸਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਹਿ ਤੇ ਕਮਜਾਤਿ ॥
khasam visaarehi thae kamajaath ||
Those who forget their Lord and Master are vile and despicable.​ 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਵੈ ਬਾਝੁ ਸਨਾਤਿ ॥੪॥੩॥ 
naanak naavai baajh sanaath ||4||3||
O Nanak, without the Name, they are wretched outcasts. ||4||3||​ 

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------

